# So this is about my sixth time making one of these... or maybe my ninth...



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm tired atm. so I'll just share my fast thoughts after reading a little bit of the questionnaire you did.

Your reaction to the picture was that of someone with a strong introverted perceiving function, especially that of Si. How you went of tangent could be Ne being pressed during the questionnaire. NiSe is a lot more straight forward ("It's a picture of a snowflake" style). You could say that SJs and NPs look at the external world with Ne and that NJs and SPs look at the external world with Se.

Your answer to question 2 seems more like inferior Ne than inferior Se if you were serious about the zombie/rapist thing, lol. The only other people that are close to that reaction is 6w5s.

@_stone100674_ knows more about inferior Ne than me, so he might be able to help out.

Other than that I don't think I have to repeat myself on the "decide your own box" stuff


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Sorry about that..........


----------



## armyofdreamers (May 31, 2012)

@Acerbusvenator
Do you think you could pull more examples on how it might be SiNe? I find that very interesting. I don't relate much to Ne (but if I was ISFJ I guess that would make sense, what with it being the inferior function), but I could be wrong or misunderstanding it, so if you could give me more examples that would be nice.
@myjazz
No, that's fine, I was just wondering if you could elaborate more or give more input


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

NighTi said:


> Thanks for calling me out. Truthfully, it was just a rhetorical flourish and I should have been more careful. On the other hand, I _have_ known sales guys who probably were ENFP, or at least fit the stereotypical role. I would even go further than that and say that I've known sales _organizations _who actively promote a culture where the cause of selling this particular product becomes a religious crusade.
> 
> As I see it, you have sales professionals who pride themselves in being able to sell anything. That's your stereotypical ESFP. Then, you have your sales professionals who buy into a product, brand, or company heart and soul. That's your stereotypical ENFP. If you want a famous historical example, I'd point to Billy Graham, the door-to-door salesman for the Fuller Brush Company. He was convinced that every home needed a Fuller brush, and those without were living in a kind of darkness. He is now better known as Billy Graham, the evangelist.


I don't know Billy Graham's type, but I totally agree with your points. Should the ENFP believe in the cause, they will pound the pavement until everyone knows the effulgent joy of possessing one (if not two!) Fuller brushes. Though I am sure their methods will differ greatly from the ESxP - especially in the ENFP tendency towards hyperbole and high-level or abstract talk. I wouldn't expect them to come across as salesman so much as zealots... which I think you essentially said yourself.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

@armyofdreamers my guess on your type was based on some text you presented to me and what I got out of it. It is nothing if not open to the possibility of error. I personally think that this medium is terrible for typing people since 90% of what I use to type some one is what they unintentionally say or do, including many subtle cues referenced to a database of common behavior I've observed. Most people are easy to type because they fit their molds well and you can quickly tell what they are if you know what you are doing... however, even those people might be a pain to type if they were able to interpret themselves into text. I have to view you through the filter you present me with. That being the case I could be completely wrong, as you mentioned in your post you've painted yourself askew before. 

So, definitely this could all just be make believe and not accurate at all. The only thing I have heard so far that strikes me as truly telling is you reporting a sense of the S/N divide... and you've done so in a way that I think compelling enough to accept. However, as I said I think that it's more Ne types that seem to experience it. 

A question: When you are talking with other N types, are you a brainstormer? Do you barter concepts and engage in free debate? Or do you prefer to take your time with concepts and ideas and just absorb the ideas others are throwing around and help derive your own conclusions from them? 

I'll tell you that when my N friends are all together, the Ne types are more likely to introduce new ideas to which they are not necessarily married (though sometimes they are passionately convinced of them) and are often casually (but engagedly) debating. The Ni types (even the extraverted ones) take a more (often passive) informative role (if they already have a well-formed perspective to offer) and speak as if the things they believe are simply a self-evident reality that anyone who is seeing clearly would comprehend as self-evident - their tone can be dismissive or even distracted as opposed to the Ne who is likely trying to drive some point home with a more deliberate effort. If they do not have a well-formed perspective they tend to gather information, sometimes with an open mind, but are not likely to be comfortable committing to your proposed ideas until they've had time to internalize them. They may often look off away from you as they compare this new information to their existing perceptions. They are a rock and slow to move as the Ne types whirl around them.

On the other hand, an Ne is much more likely to commit to a new idea while also being more willing to discard it later. The depth of commitment to a perspective is conceptually different from Ni to Ne. Ni is constantly constructing a world view that they are monogamous with and that they see as self-evident and very precious.... while Ne can be just as passionate, they are not looking to develop a world view so much as they are interested in uncovering new views and can often see the level of commitment Ni puts into their well-held views as counter-productive to that goal.... thus you are often going to see Ne as a devil's advocate, perhaps obfuscating their own beliefs to spurn discussion or embracing contrary views for the purpose of debate or discovery... while the Ni is more likely to seek to enrich their own platform by listening and gathering information and and only stopping to pedantically correct other when something they understand as incorrect is stated. 

This is all in the context of abstract things, concepts and philosophies... not concrete things like procedures (correct action) or more real-life decisions. Outside of the proper context, this scenario doesn't correctly apply.

Which are you?


----------



## armyofdreamers (May 31, 2012)

arkigos said:


> @_armyofdreamers_ my guess on your type was based on some text you presented to me and what I got out of it. It is nothing if not open to the possibility of error. I personally think that this medium is terrible for typing people since 90% of what I use to type some one is what they unintentionally say or do, including many subtle cues referenced to a database of common behavior I've observed. Most people are easy to type because they fit their molds well and you can quickly tell what they are if you know what you are doing... however, even those people might be a pain to type if they were able to interpret themselves into text. I have to view you through the filter you present me with. That being the case I could be completely wrong, as you mentioned in your post you've painted yourself askew before.
> 
> So, definitely this could all just be make believe and not accurate at all. The only thing I have heard so far that strikes me as truly telling is you reporting a sense of the S/N divide... and you've done so in a way that I think compelling enough to accept. However, as I said I think that it's more Ne types that seem to experience it.
> 
> ...


I definitely relate a lot more to the Ni side of that. 
When I'm with my N friends, with all of them except for the (possibly) INTP boyfriend mentioned before (he gets to hear all of my unedited opinions and then I put together all of my information and present it to him, because I trust him enough to do that with him), I tend to listen more than talk, hear what everyone else is saying and why, then choose inside myself what best to present to them. A lot of times I'm the one who brings up a _topic, _but carefully do so without expressing more than an interest in the topic ("What do you guys think about MBTI?" "What are your views on Hitler?") Then I listen to what everyone else is saying as I slowly gather in my argument against them/to support them. I also get really irritated if someone changes the subject or presents a new side to the argument before I get to say what I was putting together xD
A lot of times, if I'm in the wrong, I'll hear something that makes sense to me but that I refuse to accept because I'm so convinced that I'm right, then my viewpoint slowly changes inside myself until I have to acknowledge (swallowing my pride as I do so) that I was wrong. 
A lot of times I accept defeat in a debate by just not saying anything, though--especially with my ENFJ (<-probably) friend, because she cuts me off in debates before I finish what I was saying and thus never hears the complete side of my argument, making me look like an idiot and giving her misconceptions, so I just change the subject because it's pointless XD
I often surprise people when I reach the end of my rope and snap, though. My (probably) INFx friend and (probably) ENFJ friend both have the same views completely politically and religiously, while I differ from them. For awhile they kept stamping on my toes and cutting me off, which I passively took while more and more irritation built, until I finally ripped into them and when they tried to cut me off I said "No! You're going to listen to me and let me finish, because you never do!" They immediately stopped talking and let me finish my viewpoint. I felt extremely guilty afterwards, though, because I felt that I had treated them unfairly--I had to keep reminding myself they had done that for about a year before I told them to shut up and let me talk, too, so it had been coming for a long time XD
But I do tend to reflect inside of myself and slowly build up an argument and then present it to the group, and take a long time to change opinions.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

@armyofdreamers - I think, from what I read, that you are right about your boyfriend at least in as much as NTP. Impossible to say for sure, but it's a good working premise. 

What does he think you are? If he is really an INTP, he might be a good counter point in this since he knows you and can approach this as he perceives you in person rather than through how you paint yourself to us. Having an INTP behind enemy lines is a great resource here!


----------



## armyofdreamers (May 31, 2012)

arkigos said:


> @_armyofdreamers_ - I think, from what I read, that you are right about your boyfriend at least in as much as NTP. Impossible to say for sure, but it's a good working premise.
> 
> What does he think you are? If he is really an INTP, he might be a good counter point in this since he knows you and can approach this as he perceives you in person rather than through how you paint yourself to us. Having an INTP behind enemy lines is a great resource here!


Well, I'm talking to him on Facebook now and have kept him updated on this thread as people have posted. XD In reply to this, he said:

"That one... the one we thought first." "INFJ?" "The one that was supposed to be like a great partner for the one you think I am, yeah. I think.. was that one it? The one you just said, anyway." "Yeah, because the thing was about INFJ/INTP relationships so xD" "*nods* So that one."

So he thinks I'm an INFJ. XD (He has some trouble with keeping the terms straight or the function names straight, but if you show him a description or say something to trigger his memory he goes "OH YEAH, THAT ONE!")
Would you like to ask him any other questions about how he perceives me/what he thinks I am?


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

armyofdreamers said:


> Well, I'm talking to him on Facebook now and have kept him updated on this thread as people have posted. XD In reply to this, he said:
> 
> "That one... the one we thought first." "INFJ?" "The one that was supposed to be like a great partner for the one you think I am, yeah. I think.. was that one it? The one you just said, anyway." "Yeah, because the thing was about INFJ/INTP relationships so xD" "*nods* So that one."
> 
> ...


Haha, where is he getting this 'great partner' thing from? Keirsey?

Also, I suspect his position has been compromised due to fraternization with the enemy.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Thing is that ISJs make their world-view a lot like INJs. I mean, ISJs are as comfortable with Ne as INJs are with Se. Both also got an introverted perceiving function.

I do agree with @arkigos that your boyfriend would have an easier time. The negative part is that he most likely got something to prove to you due to the relationship and thus will be less honest or tell you what you want to hear. But he still a lot more accurate view than us.

The second best way to get typed is to have someone you know doing it on you, the most accurate being you doing it yourself through research (I reached INFJ through being typed online, asking a friend who knows a lot of MBTI and Jung and I also did research).

You could very well be an INFJ, I got my own bias that might very well push you away from me (I tend to be extra skeptical to people who call themselves INFJ). We all got our biases, ours here are simply larger since we don't know you in person.


----------



## armyofdreamers (May 31, 2012)

@_arkigos_
This thing that I found and showed him when I thought I was an INFJ before reaching my doubts about possibly being ISFJ: 
http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/7415-infj-intp-relationship.html
I found it, linked him to it and we laughed because it's all true xD I'm not sure if it's Keirsey or not. (I told him what you said about it's possible his position has been compromised because of "fraternization with the enemy" and he said "... Perhaps." XD)

@_Acerbusvenator_
Interesting. Can you find any more examples, other than that one you mentioned, in my questionnaire where you thought you saw Si/Ne? I'd like hearing your input on that.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Thing is that ISJs make their world-view a lot like INJs. I mean, ISJs are as comfortable with Ne as INJs are with Se. Both also got an introverted perceiving function.
> 
> I do agree with @_arkigos_ that your boyfriend would have an easier time. The negative part is that he most likely got something to prove to you due to the relationship and thus will be less honest or tell you what you want to hear. But he still a lot more accurate view than us.
> 
> ...


I think this is all excellent and I agree with small exception that I feel that in certain scenarios having an educated person who really knows you can potentially be the most accurate. I've seen that be the case.

I was about to disagree with the idea with ISJ being 'comfortable' with Ne... and to an extent I still doubt that a 14 year old ISFJ would be comfortable with Ne to the point of using it confidently in common social interactions.... However, I dated an ESFJ when I was 17 and she could have easily mistyped N due to her conspicuous tertiary Ne and the fact that she had chosen to latch onto and emphasize that part of herself, especially around N types, and she sought out N types with enthusiasm. We actually didn't mistype her at that time, we typed her ESFJ and it's proven quite true in the end... but I could see, possibly, an SFJ choosing to emphasize their weak Ne function. It would probably be pretty easy to see through to someone who knew what they were doing, but not necessarily to the individual themselves. I think this is much less likely in an ISFJ, but possible.... it would probably be done to assimilate into the collective as ISFJs are prone to do.

I don't think this is the case, but I am playing devil's advocate against........... myself, apparently.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

armyofdreamers said:


> @_arkigos_
> This thing that I found and showed him when I thought I was an INFJ before reaching my doubts about possibly being ISFJ:
> http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/7415-infj-intp-relationship.html
> I found it, linked him to it and we laughed because it's all true xD I'm not sure if it's Keirsey or not. (I told him what you said about it's possible his position has been compromised because of "fraternization with the enemy" and he said "... Perhaps." XD)
> ...


This could be inferior Ne


Question 3 said:


> I would be worried they would break their promise to me and drink. I would be annoyed.


Could be Si


Question 5 said:


> I would be slightly bothered or uncomfortable, but if it was previous, it wouldn't be a huge deal.





arkigos said:


> Also, I suspect his position has been compromised due to fraternization with the enemy.


lol


----------



## armyofdreamers (May 31, 2012)

@arkigos @Acerbusvenator

Do you have some examples of how Si-dom and Ne-inferior would appear in an ISFJ, and how Ni-dom and Se-inferior would appear in an INFJ so that I can see which one I feel I use more? I feel like that would be more accurate/effective than going off of entirely my questionnaire. 
Sadly I don't know anyone with a lot of MBTI knowledge :\ The one who understands the theory best is my brother (an INTJ), but he doesn't know a lot about it. In my group of friends and family I'm the one who understands it best, and I obviously am lacking a lot of knowledge.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

arkigos said:


> I think this is all excellent and I agree with small exception that I feel that in certain scenarios having an educated person who really knows you can potentially be the most accurate. I've seen that be the case.


Well ofc. I just didn't put that in there because it would be kinda confusing to make the line between more helpful and less helpful.



> I was about to disagree with the idea with ISJ being 'comfortable' with Ne... and to an extent I still doubt that a 14 year old ISFJ would be comfortable with Ne to the point of using it confidently in common social interactions.... However, I dated an ESFJ when I was 17 and she could have easily mistyped N due to her conspicuous tertiary Ne and the fact that she had chosen to latch onto and emphasize that part of herself, especially around N types, and she sought out N types with enthusiasm. We actually didn't mistype her at that time, we typed her ESFJ and it's proven quite true in the end... but I could see, possibly, an SFJ choosing to emphasize their weak Ne function. It would probably be pretty easy to see through to someone who knew what they were doing, but not necessarily to the individual themselves. I think this is much less likely in an ISFJ, but possible.... it would probably be done to assimilate into the collective as ISFJs are prone to do.


Well, my idea is kinda based on her showing loads of IXFJness and well, knowing a female ISFJ and a female INFJ then I can say that it can sometimes be hard to see the difference (except when the ISFJ is being serious and the INFJ is being silly). But since you can't really "see" the introverted perceiving functions, I find it important to bring up both the IFJs when considering one of them.


> I don't think this is the case, but I am playing devil's advocate against........... myself, apparently.


lol


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

armyofdreamers said:


> @_arkigos_ @_Acerbusvenator_
> 
> Do you have some examples of how Si-dom and Ne-inferior would appear in an ISFJ, and how Ni-dom and Se-inferior would appear in an INFJ so that I can see which one I feel I use more?


I feel like it would be more accurate if you read Naomi Quenk's book for yourself since she talks a lot about the different inferiors.


----------



## armyofdreamers (May 31, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> I feel like it would be more accurate if you read Naomi Quenk's book for yourself since she talks a lot about the different inferiors.


Will start looking through that now


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Part of Jung's description for inferior Se:


Jung said:


> The introverted intuitive's chief repression falls upon the sensation of the object. His unconscious is characterized by this fact. For we find in his unconscious a compensatory extraverted sensation function of an archaic character. The unconscious personality may, therefore, best be described as an extraverted sensation-type of a rather low and primitive order. Impulsiveness and unrestraint are the characters of this sensation, combined with an extraordinary dependence upon the sense impression. This latter quality is a compensation to the thin upper air of the conscious attitude, giving it a certain weight, so that complete 'sublimation' is prevented. But if, through a forced exaggeration of the conscious attitude, a complete subordination to the inner perception should develop, the unconscious becomes an opposition, giving rise to compulsive sensations whose excessive dependence upon the object is in frank conflict with the conscious attitude. The form of neurosis is a compulsion-neurosis, exhibiting symptoms that are partly hypochondriacal manifestations, partly hypersensibility of the sense organs and partly compulsive ties to definite persons or other objects.


Part of Jung's description for inferior Ne


Jung said:


> His unconscious is distinguished chiefly by the repression of intuition, which thereby acquires an extraverted and archaic character. Whereas true extraverted intuition has a characteristic resourcefulness, and a 'good nose' for every possibility in objective reality, this archaic, extraverted intuition has an amazing flair for every ambiguous, gloomy, dirty, and dangerous possibility in the background of reality. In the presence of this intuition the real and conscious intention of the object has no significance; it will peer behind every possible archaic antecedent of such an intention. It possesses, therefore, something dangerous, something actually undermining, which often stands in most vivid contrast to the gentle benevolence of consciousness. So long as the individual is not too aloof from the object, the unconscious intuition effects a wholesome compensation to the rather fantastic and over credulous attitude of consciousness. But as soon as the unconscious becomes antagonistic to consciousness, such intuitions come to the surface and expand their nefarious influence: they force themselves compellingly upon the individual, releasing compulsive ideas about objects of the most perverse kind. The neurosis arising from this sequence of events is usually a compulsion neurosis, in which the hysterical characters recede and are obscured by symptoms of exhaustion.


----------



## armyofdreamers (May 31, 2012)

@Acerbusvenator @arkigos

Well, I read the Ni-dom chapter of Naomi Quenk's book. Starting to work on the Si-dom chapter now (I _will _read the whole book eventually, I'm just reading the parts that I know will be the most interesting, therefore the easiest to absorb, and the most applicable parts for now, first) but there were A LOT of things in the Ni-dom chapter that sounded very, _very_ familiar. We shall see 
Will update when I finish reading the Si-dom chapter.


----------



## armyofdreamers (May 31, 2012)

@_Acerbusvenator_ @_arkigos_

Alrighty, finished the Si-dom chapter. 
There were one or two sentences that I could relate to, and one or two things I do, but not to the extent that the ISxJs in it described doing. I don't recharge in the same way they say they do, either (whereas there was only three or four sentences I didn't relate to in the Ni-dom chapter, and I recharge the same way the INxJs said they do), so I think since I don't relate _at all _to the way they recharge and there were only a few sentences scattered throughout that meant anything to me, but the majority of the INxJ chapter I felt connected to and understood by, and I recharge the same way they do, it's pretty safe to say I'm an INFJ.


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> @_stone100674_ knows more about inferior Ne than me, so he might be able to help out.


It's been a very long day, so I will just post some links and be back to read the questionnaire tomorrow after work. Cheers.
My MBTI Personality Type - Understanding MBTI Type Dynamics - The Fourth or Interior Function
http://personalitycafe.com/istj-articles/78130-recognizing-inferior-function-istj.html


----------



## armyofdreamers (May 31, 2012)

stone100674 said:


> It's been a very long day, so I will just post some links and be back to read the questionnaire tomorrow after work. Cheers.
> My MBTI Personality Type - Understanding MBTI Type Dynamics - The Fourth or Interior Function
> http://personalitycafe.com/istj-articles/78130-recognizing-inferior-function-istj.html


I look forward to it.


----------



## armyofdreamers (May 31, 2012)

I just came to realize, half of the things I say may make little to no sense to any of you, or may appear to be without context. This is because I feel very self-aware of it, and since it makes perfect sense to me I quickly assume it must to everyone else, and only later thinking back on it do I realize "Oh... that was confusing for everyone else."
So if I ever say something without giving the necessary background, or anything else, on it, and you get lost, call me out for it.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

armyofdreamers said:


> I just came to realize, half of the things I say may make little to no sense to any of you, or may appear to be without context. This is because I feel very self-aware of it, and since it makes perfect sense to me I quickly assume it must to everyone else, and only later thinking back on it do I realize "Oh... that was confusing for everyone else."
> So if I ever say something without giving the necessary background, or anything else, on it, and you get lost, call me out for it.


Nah, I get what you're saying without much problem. :wink:


----------



## armyofdreamers (May 31, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Nah, I get what you're saying without much problem. :wink:


Good ^^ Just saying for future reference, if that happens, tell me to pipe down and rewind xD
Also, you little sneaky INFJ you, I saw you thanking my posts on my thoughts about the Si-dom and Ni-dom chapters of that book. No comments?


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

armyofdreamers said:


> Good ^^ Just saying for future reference, if that happens, tell me to pipe down and rewind xD
> Also, you little sneaky INFJ you, I saw you thanking my posts on my thoughts about the Si-dom and Ni-dom chapters of that book. No comments?


Heh, wouldn't really help you if I did say something.
Our job was to teach you to fly and now you are flying. :happy:


----------



## armyofdreamers (May 31, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Heh, wouldn't really help you if I did say something.
> Our job was to teach you to fly and now you are flying. :happy:


Is it weird of me if the second sentence completely made my day?


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

armyofdreamers said:


> Is it weird of me if the second sentence completely made my day?


Nope, not really. Many people react well to metaphors like that, gives people a feeling of freedom. :wink:


----------



## armyofdreamers (May 31, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Nope, not really. Many people react well to metaphors like that, gives people a feeling of freedom. :wink:


I feel like some kind of special, magical dove that was engineered in Hogwarts and has learned to fly  
Jokes aside, though, I feel like I've learned a lot (with the direction of you awesome people, so kudos to you for helping me!), so I'm feeling pretty happy at the moment. 
If I had to stick a label on myself now I would say INFJ, however I would prefer hearing what @stone100674 has to say tomorrow before putting it on with superglue. ^^


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

Sorry I took so long: things have been very hectic.
I read through your thread and I personally do not see anything that strikes me a inferior Ne. Frankly I find it difficult to nail down what is actually in play but I don't get the impression of Si, particularly in your answer to question one, so I feel ISFJ is not option. When I read the title and then looked at the pic, my first thought was "Where is the dinosaur?" and I looked for the dinosaur because the pic is new to me and I have nothing to compare it to beyond the info I gathered from the title. You on the other hand first related it to an abstract concept concerning the fragile and complex nature of the human animal. I get a strong impression of Ni from that unrelated connection. You then follow it up with options for what it could be which leaves me with the impression of Ne.

TBH, I can go through your answers and interpret Fe and at times things that give the impression of Fi which I think can be attributed to either my own bias or (the more most likely) your age. I think if you are happy and feel comfortable with INFJ then that is fine, but I think you should revisit your type as you get older and get a better grasp of your functions as they gain influence.


----------



## armyofdreamers (May 31, 2012)

stone100674 said:


> Sorry I took so long: things have been very hectic.
> I read through your thread and I personally do not see anything that strikes me a inferior Ne. Frankly I find it difficult to nail down what is actually in play but I don't get the impression of Si, particularly in your answer to question one, so I feel ISFJ is not option. When I read the title and then looked at the pic, my first thought was "Where is the dinosaur?" and I looked for the dinosaur because the pic is new to me and I have nothing to compare it to beyond the info I gathered from the title. You on the other hand first related it to an abstract concept concerning the fragile and complex nature of the human animal. I get a strong impression of Ni from that unrelated connection. You then follow it up with options for what it could be which leaves me with the impression of Ne.
> 
> TBH, I can go through your answers and interpret Fe and at times things that give the impression of Fi which I think can be attributed to either my own bias or (the more most likely) your age. I think if you are happy and feel comfortable with INFJ then that is fine, but I think you should revisit your type as you get older and get a better grasp of your functions as they gain influence.


Thank you very much for your input! 
I agree with you that my age might make it more difficult, as I'm still developing and figuring myself out and gaining self-awareness. For now I relate the most to Ni-Fe-Ti-Se, and feel it accurately describes me, so I'll go ahead and say that I'm an INFJ ^^'
I (attempt to) study MBTI/look into the forum pretty actively so if I feel my personality has developed well enough, I may make another questionnaire to revisit my functions and see what's going on.


----------

